# Ppah. roebbelinii



## albert (Nov 9, 2008)

Flowering since 2 weeks
Albert


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice color Albert:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 10, 2008)

yes, pretty blooms!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2008)

Great plant have you had it long?


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

Excellent !


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 10, 2008)

:clap: Lovely! Can't help but love these long petaled multis!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 10, 2008)

Great coloration, very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a beauty!


----------



## orchidBob (Nov 10, 2008)

*nice clone*

Nice clone! How large is it?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

Very beautiful!!! I love the colour of the long petals...


----------

